# Copley FLIES



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley gets so worked up over the fat wild turkies that whenever they flap up ungracefully to get away from him, he jumps too in a series of bounds that look like flying.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome photo!!!


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

The turkeys may be ungraceful but Copley sure is. Those turkeys are everywhere. I love driving and just seeing them making themselves at home in someones driveway...so funny. What a cool picture.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

SUPER DOG! da-da-da-da dada!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great shot! I love seeing these dogs fly! Copley needs pilot's wings!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amazing photo, Copley is beautiful.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Incredible shot of your high flying boy.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

good grief- a flying dog!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That shot just makes me smile


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Must have been a bit of turbulence on this flight, it blew his ear inside out!!! :


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a great shot!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copley*

Copley REALLY DOES FLY!!

What a beautiful photo!!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

That is SO great!! How did you ever catch him in air???


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice Shot!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I would have to give that a perfect score of 10!!! Great picture.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That is such a great photo! Go, Copley, go!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


>


 He is taking a Magic Carpet Ride.
Another great photo!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Your pictures are ALWAYS so beautiful!!!!!!! I love looking at them. Beautiful picture for a beautiful boy!!?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a great pic. Does he do dock diving? I bet he'd be great at it.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

He's so handsome!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow Copster, that is quite the air!!! I see Dock Dogs in his future!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would love to try Dock Dogs with Copley and Tango. Copley does about ten of these leaps in a row whenever he spies the silly turkies. He gets so whooped up about them.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Amazing picture of such a handsome boy. Looks like he should be wearing a cape with a big "C" on it! You take such beautiful pictures.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mkkuch said:


> Amazing picture of such a handsome boy. Looks like he should be wearing a cape with a big "C" on it! You take such beautiful pictures.


Great shot.

I do agree with the above. For fun sometime you should see if you can "Photoshop" a cape on that boy and see how to turns out.....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay, I thought the photo was cool enough but now you need to post a video! I would love to see him all whooped up.

And yes, somebody needs to put a cape on him to complete the Superman look!



Ljilly28 said:


> I would love to try Dock Dogs with Copley and Tango. Copley does about ten of these leaps in a row whenever he spies the silly turkies. He gets so whooped up about them.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonderful shot.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish I did have a video camera. I might have to go find a flip before they disappear.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Awesome shot! I've been following your pics on FB, but I had to do a double take on this one! Where did your little fuzzy puppy go!? I know he's been with you for a while now, but it seems not that long ago that he was harassing Tally and Finn!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know! Now he is getting harrassed by little Lush.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> Great shot.
> 
> I do agree with the above. For fun sometime you should see if you can "Photoshop" a cape on that boy and see how to turns out.....


I don't actually have photoshop or know how to use it. Can my Mac laptop work with photoshop?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a great shot!


----------



## pearcetex (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow!! Everyone here at Barkingham loves that photo. What a great action shot. Front of a magazine material. You should think about sending it in to Golden Retriever News. They would love it.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> I don't actually have photoshop or know how to use it. Can my Mac laptop work with photoshop?


Both Macs and PCs are compatible with Photoshop 

Lovely picture!!! It put a really big smile on my face!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! Copley was on the cover of the last GR News ( Stud Dogs & Brood Bitches)standing peacefully in the snow. No one would guess what a maniac he is.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

All I think of when I see this photo is "WOOOSSHHHHHH"  Amazing photo of a beautiful guy!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow...is that a new breed of dog? I want a flying dog!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a GREAT shot!!


----------

